# WSD full suspension under 27 lbs?



## cassielloyd (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm shopping for a woman specific full suspension bike that weighs less than 27 pounds. I'm 5'5", probably need a 15-16" frame, and definitely need a short top tube because of chronic lower back issues. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

Specialized Epic Marathon. I have the Epic Comp which weighed in at 28 as built when I bought it. The Marathon has more carbon and a higher fork, so I would guess it weighs at least a pound less. I absolutely love my Epic. The top tube is shorter than my Gary Fisher's was (which was WSD), and feels pretty upright. I am 5'4" and ride a small, probably about a 15-16".

The Epic is not WSD, though, but it fits me great. But the Epic came built for my height, with 170 cranks and good bar width. The only changes I have made were to add on lock on grips and a pink king headset.


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Giant Trance WSD (not sure of the weight though sorry but shouldn't be more that 28lb)
The regular Giant Trance has a relatively short top tube anyway. I'm 169cm (5.6ft) and ride a 16" trance with a 90mm stem. (could probably handle a 100mm stem even). The shorter stems were just too uncomfortable (cramped?) reach wise. I tried a 40mm, 60mm, 75mm. Loved the handling of those though!


----------



## KATA (Jan 17, 2005)

*Go custom for low WSD bike weight*

Purchased a stock 16" men's Epic for my wife and replaced all the components with 950 XTR with a Sid fork. Dropped the weight from 28 to 24. That's lighter than all but 1 or 2 WSD bikes on the market for half the price.

I found that the only difference between the men and womens frame is 5mm at the top tube and seat tube. Both could be substituted with a shorter stem and post (to a point). A longer TT reduces toe and front wheel overlap.

Most WSD models really benefit women with shorter arms and *long* (thxs formica!) legs. My wife has long-ish legs and average arm reach in her 5'2" frame. Thus, a men's small model was a fair fit. Your body proportions may vary.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

KATA said:


> Most WSD models really benefit women with shorter arms and legs. My wife has long-ish legs and average arm reach in her 5'2" frame. Thus, a men's small model was a fair fit. Your body proportions may vary.


You are close but not correct. WSD is designed for a "typcial" female body proportions of short torso and _longer _legs. But the shorter torso/arms thing is right.

~f.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

i would argue that the best route is DEFINITELY not WSD. a small men's frame should work, although a custom frame would be tailored to you specifically. from what i have seen WSD bikes have lower end/heavier components and tend to be heavier than they need to be considering their pricing. assuming you weight about 120lbs a 27lbs bike is 22.5% of your body weight, for a guy like me 22.5% of my weight is 44lbs. i wouldn't want to have my bike weigh 22.5% of my body weight if i wasn't shuttling everything! 


what kind of riding do you do? do you get agressive? might you some day get agressive? lots of fire road, or single track? mostly smooth stuff, or do you ride on boulders?

there are tons of questions that need answers, but generally speaking you can build a much better bike for a small woman than what is available as "WSD"

several places that can drop significant weight: wheels are not built for women, they can be much lighter with a typical female XC rider. seatpost, stem, etc.. these things are overbuilt for a woman that weighs less than 130 and doesn't ride super agressive stuff. the frame can be lighter too! most bike stuff is made to have a 170lbs male thrashing on it.

in short, i know you can build a 5" trail bike at less than 25.5lbs. if you are going for more XC and less travel it only gets lighter. my wife's stumpjumper is right about 25.5lbs and it is pretty stout. her new soft-tail 29er should come in at less than 23lbs. we have a friend that rides a medium turner flux and it weighs around 24lbs.

another thing you didn't mention was pricing. lighter stuff costs more usually, although with WSD stuff you usually get higher prices and no weight reduction.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

cassielloyd said:


> I'm shopping for a woman specific full suspension bike that weighs less than 27 pounds. I'm 5'5", probably need a 15-16" frame, and definitely need a short top tube because of chronic lower back issues.
> 
> Any suggestions?


depends on how much you want to spend. my FS weighs in at 23 lbs. its a custom ti Titus Racer-X...if i'd gotten the alu frame i probably could have knocked some more weight off but they don't make the custom frames in alu.

if you're willing to spend the money check out the Racer-X. they have built them up as light as ~19 lbs (but personally, i see no need to spend that kind of money or have a FS that is that light).

rt


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

I also ride a Titus Racer-X, non-custom (aluminum frame). It weighs in at 25 lbs, just about exactly, with some top-of-the line components (wheels) and others merely "good." However, as others have mentioned, you didn't specify what price you're willing to pay, and you won't get a new Racer-X cheap.

Remember the saying (paraphrased): "strong, light, or cheap...pick 2"


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

I'm not sure the weight of this bike, but probably under 27lbs.
K2s are often forgotten...
http://www.k2bikes.com/products/bikedetails.asp?ID=101&year=2006
http://www.k2bike.com/products/tnine.asp


----------



## IronGirl (Nov 21, 2006)

triscuit said:


> The Epic is not WSD, though, but it fits me great. But the Epic came built for my height, with 170 cranks and good bar width. The only changes I have made were to add on lock on grips and a pink king headset.


 The new 2007 Epic Comp does have a women's (D4W) model. I just got one last week and it is SWEET. It has the brain shock in the rear, so it rides like a hardtail, until you hit something, then the shock kicks in. Fairly lightweight, though not sure the exact number


----------



## mtbrae (Oct 11, 2005)

*again...*

I don't know your price range but,
I just got a Titus Moto-lite (as an early present ) and I can't say enough good about it:thumbsup: 
I am a bit shorter than you- 5'1" and ride a xs,so I would guess a small would be the best bet for you.Anyway the bike is incredible and weighs 26lbs!


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*more options*

rocky mountain element have pretty short top tubes.$2000 and up for 27 pounds or less.
Blur xc is also a good option but a little more expensive.
I wouldn't get too caught up in the WSD.a lot of it is just marketing.


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Check out this information*

Don't pass up Santa Cruz' women's Superlight. I have their women's specific hardtail bike (Juliana Cushtail) and they are definitely more than hype. The frame is just wonderful; it has a great feel to it. 
Also, before buying a bike, I always recommend going to the Titus site and reading their section on what every woman should know and consider when buying a mountain bike. LOTS of very valuable general bike buying information there -- not specific to Titus:
http://www.titusti.com/07/fit.html


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Juliana Superlight*

I should have said, the Juliana Superlight is a full suspension bike. 
Unfortunately, on the Santa Cruz Web site, they only XC bike they have are Blurs, which is a little odd; don't know what happened to the Superlights and Hecklers. 
Google around and you can find lots of Juliana Superlights for sale on the Internet, or check their dealers. Can be ordered as a frame or full build. Some women on this forum probably ride them.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

More on Titus Racer X

Billy here, is an XS built with a mix of XTR and XT, a sub 3# Manitou Mars shock, and Magura brakes and wheels. He weighs 23.5#










This XXS Racer X has the same brakes and wheels but SRAM shifting and different shocks. I think it is 24.5#


----------



## 13pumps (Jun 16, 2006)

I just psoted pic and component selection for my wifes Racer X. I came in under 25LB and she loves it! They a few before this titled "Racer X Advice "by 13 pumps. Not sure about this link. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=249197[/URL]


----------



## abc (Oct 15, 2004)

*Santa Cruz Superlight*

I'll second the SC Juliana/Superlight. I scored one when it's on sale and they put it on the scale. It weights about 25# without pedal. So you do the math.

That's with the middle of the road build kit that's a mix of LX/XT parts. If you have the the extra $$, you can even drop the weight some more. Although the "list" price was over 2 grand, I had it for sub 2k due to the sale.

BTW, we're talking about weight of non-disc brake setup, right? Otherwise, I'm barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## dirtdiva (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree with mechmann. I'm 5'4" and have been loving my small Intense 5.5. WSD is a good idea, but it doesn't mean that it's the best bike for women. You're better off test riding some bikes on trails to see if you which suspension design you like. After you figure that out, you can spec it out to your liking. Here are some things to consider when putting your bike together to fit your body.

stem length and rise
handlebar rise and width
spacers 
seatpost (straight or layback)
saddle position
crank length

Good luck!


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

*Titus Racer X 100*

Here's my recent build of a small Racer X with 100mm travel. An 80mm XS would be even lighter.
This one came in at 23.7 pounds. Light parts include American Classic 350 wheels, Panaracer Razor tires and light tubes, Marta brakes, Ritchey WCS stem/post, ESI grips, KMC SL chain. 
A little more money could have brought it down closer to 23 easily, but the customer had a budget limit.
The fact that it is a world famous, award-winning, and WSD full suspension bike is a bonus.
If you're wondering how the Titus performs, send an email to 4'10" Sally Marchand Collins who has been competing on a Racer X for years. Solo, unsupported 24 hour racer.
[email protected]


----------



## 13pumps (Jun 16, 2006)

The Racer X I built for wife came in at 24 and a few ounces. She loves it!


----------



## spinnergirl (Sep 22, 2006)

Want to put a +word in for Turner. Have been riding my new '07 Flux and love it; 4" sus. plenty for me even in rocky AZ and doing some small jumps. Shorter top tube turned out to be the solution for my back issues. Can also help to correct to a more upright stance by adding spacers on your headset. I am 5'3" and ride a small frame. The bike weighs in at about 25#s even with some very substantial tires. Motolites also excelolent choice and were a contender when I was shopping but Flux won out for overall ridability (is that a world???) Good luck!!


----------

